# Engine Break-in on new motor?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Warm it up, then get on it decently hard for the first thousand or so miles. Don't redline it, but 75% throttle once it's moving and into gear. That will make the turbo (I'm assuming this is a 1.4T we're talking about) put out about 10-12 PSI for a decent time, and help get the rings used to standing up to that pressure. I did that with mine from when I got it with 7 miles on the odometer, and it's not burning oil and gets great fuel economy many tens of thousands of miles later.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

read this thread

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/5879-engine-break.html


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

There are so many opinions on how a rebuild or new motor should be broke in.

Mine is; Break it in how you're gonna drive it. If you are going to beat the piss out of it just save the wide open until it hits about 500 miles or so. So the rings have time to seat properly.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DeanHensler said:


> The dealer just called and said my 2012 cruze is ready for pickup (they had to replace the 52,000 mile old motor after a coolant leak that was coming from a crack in the block).
> 
> I'm going to pick it up in the morning. It has a "new remanufactured engine".
> 
> What is the break in procedure?


You can also find information about the break-in process on page 9-15 of your owners manual.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DeanHensler said:


> The dealer just called and said my 2012 cruze is ready for pickup (they had to replace the 52,000 mile old motor after a coolant leak that was coming from a crack in the block).
> 
> I'm going to pick it up in the morning. It has a "new remanufactured engine".
> 
> What is the break in procedure?


You can also find information about the break-in process on page 9-15 of your owners manual.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You can drop it off down here for X and myself to break it 
We know what is proper and what is not trust us to get this chore properly with tender loving carelessness ........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## taxonly (Nov 23, 2021)

DeanHensler said:


> The dealer just called and said my 2012 cruze is ready for pickup (they had to replace the 52,000 mile old motor after a coolant leak that was coming from a crack in the block).
> 
> I'm going to pick it up in the morning. It has a "new remanufactured engine".
> 
> What is the break in procedure?


if you don't mind me asking, how much did the "new remanufactured engine" cost?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

taxonly said:


> if you don't mind me asking, how much did the "new remanufactured engine" cost?


They haven't been around for awhile but you can bet it was much cheaper then today.

One guy on youtube had to buy his own 16 motor. 
The dealer charged him $3500 to install a new motor. Prepandemic.


----------

